
Legally Speaking: The Dead Souls of the Google Booksearch Settlement - kqr2
http://radar.oreilly.com/2009/04/legally-speaking-the-dead-soul.html
======
ScottWhigham
_this agreement, which was negotiated in secret by Google and a few lawyers
working for the Authors Guild and AAP (who will, by the way, get up to $45.5
million in fees for their work on the settlement—more than all of the authors
combined!)_

Wow

